# what kind of wheels are out their for our car?



## EVOSTEVO (Apr 12, 2005)

other than the nismo wheels are their rims out their and where are they? i want to get a glossy black rim with a polished lip but i cant seem to find that in a 4x114.3 bolt pattern

-Steve


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

5Ziggen makes quite a few.


----------



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

NickZac said:


> 5Ziggen makes quite a few.


if you have the brembo calipers the selection is much less.


----------



## EVOSTEVO (Apr 12, 2005)

i have the standard brakes

PS CL i saw your sentra and that is sweet reminds me of team RTR's sentra 

-Steve


----------



## grlica (May 29, 2004)

EVOSTEVO said:


> i have the standard brakes
> 
> PS CL i saw your sentra and that is sweet reminds me of team RTR's sentra
> 
> -Steve



I put 16in Voxx MG rims on girlfriend's 02' GXE and they look fantastic.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

check tirerack.com. You can select your car, color, and get an idea of what the wheels will look like on your ride.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

muphasta said:


> check tirerack.com. You can select your car, color, and get an idea of what the wheels will look like on your ride.


Thats the site i was looking for!!! totally go there...it even tells you what tire size you can use on that particular rim


----------



## NIUPonyBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Persoanlly I do not like 99% of aftermarket wheels but for some reason I like the SE-R wheels I have seen. But then again those are factory so they are not aftermarket. lol

John


----------



## 05babygtr (Apr 26, 2005)

I have 17" gunmetal OZ Superleggeras on my car, and nothing could look better!!!!. I have a deep blue SE-R and the gunmetal looks AWESOME. Plus i love the rims, they have a great pattern to them, kinda look like rally rims.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

17" enkie j-10's....


----------

